# Lakers vs Jazz game thread



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Last tune up before the game with the Mavs. I think Samaki Walker returns this game, so that means for the first time all year the Lakers will have their entire arsenal. No more injury excuses from here on out.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

They should roast Utah tonight. This could be the start of a run


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> They should roast Utah tonight. This could be the start of a run


Wishful homer thinking. You didn't even roast Memphis or Chicago. Jazz Laker games are almost always close and the Jazz match up well with the Lakers. The Jazz are playing well having won 7 of 8 and the Lakers aren't having won only 4 of last 8 and the four wins weren't exactly against impressive teams either. Walker has been a non factor against the Jazz. In fact he didn't even get his season averages against the Jazz last year.

Jazz 95 - Lakers 90


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> Wishful homer thinking. You didn't even roast Memphis or Chicago. Jazz Laker games are almost always close and the Jazz match up well with the Lakers. The Jazz are playing well having won 7 of 8 and the Lakers aren't having won only 4 of last 8 and the four wins weren't exactly against impressive teams either. Walker has been a non factor against the Jazz. In fact he didn't even get his season averages against the Jazz last year.
> 
> Jazz 95 - Lakers 90


Exactly! Lakers didn't look good last night, I think for them to win tonight they would have to play their best game of this young season and I don't think they will. :sigh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*sing with me!*

Chestnuts roasting on an open fire
The Utah Jazz are old as dirt
Though its been said 
Many times, Many ways
We will win tonight
Boo Who


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

As much as I love the enthusiasm that we have around here, the facts are that the Lakers are not playing well right now. The Jazz has won seven of eight games, including an 11-point win Monday against Indiana, which had won four in a row.... Not exactly encouraging for tonight. Walker is not probable for tonite, maybe by Friday. The Jazz are playing great right now. I'm hoping for a Laker win, but if Iwas a gambler, I'm putting my cheddar on the Jazz. I hope I'm wrong. I really do. Keep the faith IV and X!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I agree with naesdj. As much as I want them to win, it'll definitely take an good overall team performance to beat the red hot Jazz team. The Lakers didn't look good last night and could not put away the Grizzlies. Hopefully, they come back stronger today.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

CHESTNUTS 

lets go LA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Have no fear,
The Lakers are here.

Finally, as a whole team. Yep, L.A. will win tonight, no doubt. Fox challenged the Lakers the other day, he said no excuses from here on out. They won't let themselves lose with a full roster.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The Lakers will win the Jazz are old and the Lakers are yet to play well this year . I like how all the haters think the lakers won't ever play well this year. The Jazz are rolling the Lakers are struggling the perfect formula for a Laker victory. Kobe gonna explode on AK-47 tonight. And the Diesel should have his way . Shaq's not making any shots outside of his dunks right now but his energy is coming back and I look for him to start hitting his hooks tonight. Horry, Fox and Fisher are starting to locate that stroke, The Lakers maybe getting ready.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

If I remember correctly, it seems like last time Kobe played Kirilenko, Andre shut him down. Shaq will dominate Ostertatg and Collins.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

The Jazz are playing well but they still have some room for improvement too. Harpring, Stockton, and Kirilenko have been carrying the Jazz. Maybe Malone will get it together and the Jazz can really give the Lakers a good beating. It will be nice to see Kirilenko stuff a few shots down Kobe's throat until the ref blows his whistle to call a non existent foul and gives Kobe a few points. Kirilenko, Cheaney and Harpring are going to show Kobe why Reggie Miller scored 0 points on 0-3 shooting the other night. They definitely play tougher D than the Jazz guards did last year.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> The Jazz are playing well but they still have some room for improvement too. Harpring, Stockton, and Kirilenko have been carrying the Jazz. Maybe Malone will get it together and the Jazz can really give the Fakers a good beating. It will be nice to see Kirilenko stuff a few shots down Kobe's throat until the ref blows his whistle to call a non existent foul and gives Kobe a few points. Kirilenko, Cheaney and Harpring are going to show Kobe why Reggie Miller scored 0 points on 0-3 shooting the other night. They definitely play tougher D than the Jazz guards did last year.


Speaking of homer...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers should be able to take this one and hoepfully not take the game for granted, looking ahead of the Mavs game.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

all i have to say is










go samakie walker


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

K this is directed toward the Jazz fan, Just because Reggie got no points you think they can shut down Kobe? SO if Ostertag keeps Brian Scalabrine to 0 points then Duncan will score 0 points. Kobe is way better at getting shots off then Reggie. Reggie is like 5th option and him only taking three shots proved that he was trying to set his better options up. Reggie isnt a player till the last 2 minutes.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> K this is directed toward the Jazz fan, Just because Reggie got no points you think they can shut down Kobe? SO if Ostertag keeps Brian Scalabrine to 0 points then Duncan will score 0 points. Kobe is way better at getting shots off then Reggie. Reggie is like 5th option and him only taking three shots proved that he was trying to set his better options up. Reggie isnt a player till the last 2 minutes.


Ostertag would never be covering Scalebrine who plays guard and anyway the Jazz play tough defense and who on the Lakers will stop Malone, Samaki?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Los Angeles 3, Utah 2

We are winning so far. Good game by Derek Fisher, 1-1 for the 3 point line. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

End of the First...

Jazz 22
Lakers 20

The Lakers were playing great just before PJ took Shaq out, but then everything went to hell. Kirilenko is doing a good job on Kobe so far.

Lakers were up 18-14. Malone isn't playing very well so far.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Halftime 
Jazz 44
Lakers 40

God damnit!

We were leading 37-32. Tracy Murray had hit 3 straight jump shots, 2 of them were threes. He was 3 for 3 from the field and PJ took him out!

And he brought in FOX! Fox is playing terribly this game, he has wasted at least 2 Laker possesions by taking stupid shots. 

He is just an on and off, on and off type of player. And I'm sorry, but they really do need to trade him. 

Then there is Fisher, he has missed 3 lay-ups! 2 of them were 8ft wide open shots, that is why I classify them as lay-ups. 

Shaq and Kobe really have to pick it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> Ostertag would never be covering Scalebrine who plays guard and anyway the Jazz play tough defense and who on the Lakers will stop Malone, Samaki?


I hope you are not trying to say Scalebrine plays gaurd. That would be an ugly sight!

And unfortuanately Walker is not back tonight. Looks like Horry, Madsen and Medvedenko will try to stop Old Man Malone.

Not doing a very good job right now, Malone has 18 half way through the 3rd.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Reasons the Lakers lost* 
1. INCREDIBLY biased reffing
2. Harpring and Ostertag played extremely dirty the whole game
3. Shaq shot 8 of 23
4. Kobe hardly took any shots, and he only decided he needed to score in the last 2 minutes
5. Fox and Fisher missed a bunch of wide open shots


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BTW....I bet KC's new Player of the Day will be Karl Malone


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Lakers struggles continue and the team just can't find any breaks and can't follow through on any streaks


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> BTW....I bet KC's new Player of the Day will be Karl Malone


Nope.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *Reasons the Lakers lost*
> 1. INCREDIBLY biased reffing
> 2. Harpring and Ostertag played extremely dirty the whole game
> ...


Nothing wrong with playing dirty, as long as you don't get caught and you win.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with playing dirty, as long as you don't get caught and you win.
> ...



I'd hate to play Ball with you then.
I wonder how you'd feel if you played dirty, got caught & lost??
Their would be a lot of scrubbing for all that DIRT stuck on you :no:......


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

7-13

At what point did the Lakers lose their 13th game last year?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Oh, I got it. 

February 6th
vs. Chicago Bulls
Lakers dropped to *33-13*


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope.


What about Webber? He got 31 points, 11 rebounds, 8 assists, 3 blocks, and, most importantly, a win. But, hey, it's your little thing, KC, I'm not gonna tell you how to run it.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> What about Webber? He got 31 points, 11 rebounds, 8 assists, 3 blocks, and, most importantly, a win. But, hey, it's your little thing, KC, I'm not gonna tell you how to run it.


Jalen gets the nod because I am a biased Bulls fan.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

GO TRACY!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wiggum's appeal is upheld.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Wiggum's appeal is upheld.


BOOYA!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Jalen gets the nod because I am a biased Bulls fan.


I respect that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers lose another game in which they give pitiful effort. No ones hustling ,no ones getting lose balls. Kobe played like he was decoying all night. Then in the 4th quarter he starts blowing by AK ,what the hell was he saving it for amazing. Shaq can only make dunks right now and some layups. His jump hooks are off and he just isn't bringing consistent energy. The rest of the guys are going through the motions.

D, Wilt, Damian, Jemel, Beautiful Kobe, Naesdj, Kabi, my homies were you at, what is up with the Lakers are you guys seeing what I'm seeing. 

By the way did I say how I hate Devean Georges game. He should give the money back.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *Reasons the Lakers lost*
> 1. INCREDIBLY biased reffing
> 2. Harpring and Ostertag played extremely dirty the whole game
> ...


Is it possible for you guys to just take a loss and stop *****ing about it???

the jazz won. thats the end of it. The day that the lakers are on the wrong side of the whistle is the day that i pee on the electric fence.

My grizz lost tonite, do i make any excuses why they didnt win? (well, there arent many excuses available, but.....)

i say put up or shut up!!!!! (or something like that  ....)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If you're just going to come and talk **** about us....get the heck off of the Laker boards.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> If you're just going to come and talk **** about us....get the heck off of the Laker boards.


I'm sorry that was not my intent.

i just mean, do you really feel you lost the game because of outside influences? or do you think that the lakers were outplayed tonight?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers were outplayed because Kobe and Shaq got fouled almost every time they shot the ball...aka AWFUL officiating.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

ok fair enough.

the thing is: how do you know that if they werent fouled, they would have made those shots???

and i have to doubt all of what you are saying just a little. Kobe and Shaq get a lot of respect from officials. I guess this was an off night for them both official wise and game wise....

give it up to the jazz though, they played well....

i give the lakers another 4 games before they wake up. shaq needs to make that "Chaos" theory come true


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *Reasons the Lakers lost*
> 1. INCREDIBLY biased reffing
> 2. Harpring and Ostertag played extremely dirty the whole game
> ...


1.will you say this every game the lakers lose.
2.it's part of the game
3.good defense of the utah
4.that's kobe's fault
5.that's why they lose!
6. YES!


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

why wont they accept lakers losing! come on. face reality


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it possible for you guys to just take a loss and stop *****ing about it???
> ...


We come here to complain with OTHER LAKER FANS NOT haters like you. This forum has become home of the discontented fans. You know the Lakers will be good but since they're not right now you want us to join your going no where teams level to bad we'll send you pictures of the parade.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> why wont they accept lakers losing! come on. face reality


Go to the lottery bound never won nothing forum of the Miami Heat. This is the home of the champions. Pat Riley doesn't coach the Lakers anymore so you can leave. Why waste your time here if you don't like what we're saying about our FAVORITE team. You don't see us or anybody for that matter hounding them sorry heat. You must think misery needs company ,guess what we're just visiting agonyville, you guys actually live there. 3x champs and counting.Talk to me about how the Lakers are playing in say 40 games and save me the speech about how we aren't going anywhere you just need somebody to talk to.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree that every time the Lakers lose, its because of bad officiating according to their fans. Well how about when the west finals are brought up and you say some days the calls go against you and tell everyone else to quit *****ing? Guess what guys, street goes both ways. Lakers are playing like a bottom of the barrel team this year, not because of the refs, because of their bad play.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Go to the lottery bound never won nothing forum of the Miami Heat. This is the home of the champions. Pat Riley doesn't coach the Lakers anymore so you can leave. Why waste your time here if you don't like what we're saying about our FAVORITE team. You don't see us or anybody for that matter hounding them sorry heat. You must think misery needs company ,guess what we're just visiting agonyville, you guys actually live there. 3x champs and counting.Talk to me about how the Lakers are playing in say 40 games and save me the speech about how we aren't going anywhere you just need somebody to talk to.


Spare us the Laker supremacy speech...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Spare us the Laker supremacy speech...


Just spitting facts thats all. Us, you must mean the anti Laker fans. Is it a fact or not that the Heat are Lottery bound. Spare me the Lakers are headed there too speech. Why come here to admonish us about complaining about our favorite team. Would it be more appropriate to go to the Heat forum to complain about the Lakers. Lakers are supreme if you feel insecure about your favorite squad if not don't worry about it then.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Just spitting facts thats all. Us, you must mean the anti Laker fans. Is it a fact or not that the Heat are Lottery bound. Spare me the Lakers are headed there too speech. Why come here to admonish us about complaining about our favorite team. Would it be more appropriate to go to the Heat forum to complain about the Lakers. Lakers are supreme if you feel insecure about your favorite squad if not don't worry about it then.


I'm not admonishing you for complaining about your favorite team. I'm admonishing you for bringing up the history of the Lakers and Heat when...

1) That has nothing to do with what is happening now...and...
2) Even if it did, YOU did nothing to make it happen, so you have no right to brag about it.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> We come here to complain with OTHER LAKER FANS NOT haters like you. This forum has become home of the discontented fans. You know the Lakers will be good but since they're not right now you want us to join your going no where teams level to bad we'll send you pictures of the parade.


If you read the post i posted right after the one you quoted you would have seen that i did not mean it in that way....

The lakers are not playing well so far. Rick Fox knows it. Coach Phil Jackson knows it. hell, even Kobe Bryant has shown frustration. So why is it that you too cannot say that the lakers just played a bad game, and lost a game they shouldn't have. 

Phil said that he doesnt expect the lakers to make a turnaround in the near future. He said that the team is not ready to make a wholesale change in their pace. expect some losses now, but come March/April, i'm sure you guys will be winning plenty of games.

I am not here to "hate". I'm here to argue something that was said objectively and see if i can spark a conversation (going pretty well thus far if you ask me )

Just because i can acknowledge the fact that Utah beat the Lakers tonite because they played better doesnt make me a "hater".


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*You know how I felt this morning when I woke up and saw Sportscenter*

You remember the episode of Good Times when the Mother opened the letter that said James had died, she said:

Dayum, Dayum, Dayum!!!! 

That is exactly how I felt.

I can't take too much more of this:upset:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> why wont they accept lakers losing! come on. face reality




Man.....accept it and face reality yourself, YOU LOVE THE LAKERS more than anybody here, 
Stop covering it already


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *Reasons the Lakers lost*
> 1. INCREDIBLY biased reffing
> 2. Harpring and Ostertag played extremely dirty the whole game
> ...


1. I only saw the last 7-8 minutes. I didn't see any bias. The refs weren't calling much on either team. They were letting the teams play. 
2. I saw no dirty play. Why do you say they are dirty?

One thing I noticed is that at the end of the game when Kobe went to the basket he wasn't getting good elevation. Previously he could elevate over everyone and dunk. I saw some dunk attempts that he couldn't elevate over the defenders. Was he tired from 41 minutes? Is it the injuries?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Even Jack Haley was ripping them after the game......... ouch!!!:dead:


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

hogey11, you don't have to explain to that guy what point you're trying to get across to him, he knows what you're saying. I think the Lakers arrogance is catching up with them. They've always come out like they're the Gods of basketball, even the lousy bench players, and things are starting to backfire on them. These guys thought they were so good to where they could come into this season in any kind of shape and things were still going to be rosie for them, but things have changed. What I actually think is happening with this team this year is that the league and the refs realized that the fans of the NBA were so pissed about the obvious gifts from the refs in last year's WCF, that they're doing everything their power to not help the Lakers out this year as they did last season, because they don't want the fans to keep bringing up the notion of the NBA being a conspiracy league. I think last season WCF was an embarrassment to Stern and the front office because they kept hearing people say that they hadn't seen anything pulled off like that since the '72 Munich Olympics Games involving the U.S and Russia. So Laker fans, if these guys are going to pull it off this year, you better start getting on their butts about getting in shape because the league and the refs can't afford to lose anymore fans after the number they lost last year because of the refs being the 6th man on the court for the Lakers.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> D, Wilt, Damian, Jemel, Beautiful Kobe, Naesdj, Kabi, my homies were you at, what is up with the Lakers are you guys seeing what I'm seeing.


Sorry to leave you here all alone last night, but I went home early and crawled into bed. Trying not to get too sick.

Yep I saw what you saw and it made me feel that much worse. No consistent effort from anyone. Murray was the lone bright spot last ngiht, too bad he didn't get to stay out there more.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bdachakeya</b>!
> hogey11, you don't have to explain to that guy what point you're trying to get across to him, he knows what you're saying. I think the Lakers arrogance is catching up with them. They've always come out like they're the Gods of basketball, even the lousy bench players, and things are starting to backfire on them. These guys thought they were so good to where they could come into this season in any kind of shape and things were still going to be rosie for them, but things have changed. What I actually think is happening with this team this year is that the league and the refs realized that the fans of the NBA were so pissed about the obvious gifts from the refs in last year's WCF, that they're doing everything their power to not help the Lakers out this year as they did last season, because they don't want the fans to keep bringing up the notion of the NBA being a conspiracy league. I think last season WCF was an embarrassment to Stern and the front office because they kept hearing people say that they hadn't seen anything pulled off like that since the '72 Munich Olympics Games involving the U.S and Russia. So Laker fans, if these guys are going to pull it off this year, you better start getting on their butts about getting in shape because the league and the refs can't afford to lose anymore fans after the number they lost last year because of the refs being the 6th man on the court for the Lakers.




*hogey11, you don't have to explain to that guy what point you're trying to get across to him, he knows what you're saying. I think the Lakers arrogance is catching up with them??* 

The only thing catching up to them is their injuries and aging vets. No excuses for their bad performance at all, they have suffered from injuries.
Hmmmm......arrogance catching up?? Ummmmm......OKAY!!


*They've always come out like they're the Gods of basketball, even the lousy bench players??*

3 Time defending Champs, what do you expect?? sounds like Ball Gods to me along with lousy ball gods as well.
Say all you want now (as expected) I'm sure you've been waiting 3 long years to give some shots. Enjoy!!!

As far as your comments about the Refs and Stern.....
Just played out and no where near sense. Some questionable calls in the WCF?? It happened to the Kings and it happened to the Lakers, bottom line the Kings choked themselves out when they had a chance to put the Lakers away.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> K this is directed toward the Jazz fan, Just because Reggie got no points you think they can shut down Kobe? SO if Ostertag keeps Brian Scalabrine to 0 points then Duncan will score 0 points. Kobe is way better at getting shots off then Reggie. Reggie is like 5th option and him only taking three shots proved that he was trying to set his better options up. Reggie isnt a player till the last 2 minutes.


I didn't say nor imply that they would hold him to 0. I said


> Kirilenko, Cheaney and Harpring are going to show Kobe why Reggie Miller scored 0 points on 0-3 shooting the other night. They definitely play tougher D than the Jazz guards did last year.


Miller was averaging 13.0 PPG on 8 to 9 shots. He got 0 points on 3 shots. Kobe averages about 28 PPG on 11-24 shooting. Kobe only scored 17 points on 5-14 shooting. The Jazz guards played tough defense and held him below his averages.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Lakers lose another game in which they give pitiful effort. No ones hustling ,no ones getting lose balls. Kobe played like he was decoying all night. Then in the 4th quarter he starts blowing by AK ,what the hell was he saving it for amazing. Shaq can only make dunks right now and some layups. His jump hooks are off and he just isn't bringing consistent energy. The rest of the guys are going through the motions.
> 
> D, Wilt, Damian, Jemel, Beautiful Kobe, Naesdj, Kabi, my homies were you at, what is up with the Lakers are you guys seeing what I'm seeing.
> ...



I saw it all Jazzy and it's nothing new, just hanging in there waiting for them to finally snap out of it bro.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I didn't get to watch this game and I guess I can be thankful for that. Another bad loss for the Lakers. Let's hope they regroup for Friday night's game. That one will really tell how much pride they still have.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

No MODERATOR, I haven't been waiting 3 years to throw shots at you guys, I'm just in disamaze about some of these guys trying to say it's because of officiating that they're losing. I still think because of their arrogant ways, their conditioning, and the refs not being in their back pockets so far this season, is a big reason for their discovering that they're not invincible in this league if games are called fairly. Even though they are considered 3 times defending champs, I think an asterick(*) will always be associated with their last "gift" concerning the real fans of the basketball world. Believe me or not, I'm not a hater of Lakers Bball, just not a fan of players who think they're so good to where they can come in half-*ss shape and still go out be victorious because of they're "Gods of the game" attitude. I also feel the same is in store for the Kings because they are possessing the same attitudes and haven't won nothing yet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Like I said outside of a couple of big games (one coming up on Friday) I won't start caring until the playoffs because the team doesn't either.

Nice games by Rush and Murray.


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

ok so what if they won't reach the playoffs then.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What if a earthquake hits staples center while the Lakers are in the middle of a game?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> What if a earthquake hits staples center while the Lakers are in the middle of a game?


I thought it was a valid question. What if the don't make the playoffs? How will that effect the organization and the league?


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> ok so what if they won't reach the playoffs then.


The Lakers will make the play-offs, I gaurantee. Do you really think the Lakers will play like this all year?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought it was a valid question. What if the don't make the playoffs? How will that effect the organization and the league?


It's too unlikely to even contemplate.

What if Shaq is kidnapped by Britney Spears? How would the Lakers be effected?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> What if Shaq is kidnapped by Britney Spears?


Then Shaq would be one of luckiest men alive (it would be better to be kidnapped by Jennifer Lopez).


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> It's too unlikely to even contemplate.
> ...


We'll see. Right now they are in last place.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

About Dallas, I think bad hair is contageous.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Jazz beat the lakers only because jazz look younger than Lakers.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Jazz beat the lakers only because jazz look younger than Lakers.


WHAT???? :upset: 
First it was your drunk and beer drinking comments....
Now you have this thing about the Jazz looking younger than everybody??


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Lakers' Madson shoots the consecutive air ball in the foul line and Shaq shoots the air ball too.

because they are drunk.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Lakers' Madson shoots the consecutive air ball in the foul line and Shaq shoots the air ball too.
> 
> because they are drunk.


Mabeye you are drunk, or don't know the Lakers. You are just making yourself look bad, it's spelled Madsen.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Lakers' Madson shoots the consecutive air ball in the foul line and Shaq shoots the air ball too.
> 
> because they are drunk.



Oh man.....Here we go again.


----------

